# Plumbing Estimation/Take Off Software?



## user7055 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello all-

I'm new here and relatively new to the plumbing industry. I have recently began working for a plumbing/mechanical company and have been training on all sides of the business including pipe take offs. 

Is there any plumbing take off software out there that is the gold standard? I have found a few programs but it is hard to tell if one is better than the other. My goal is to streamline the take off and bidding process so I am looking for a program that is highly intuitive. If anyone has any suggestions it would be much appreciated.

So far I have looked at:

Fastpipe
Maxwell systems

-Chris


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

This should help

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## user7055 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't see any relevant information in the introduction forum...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This will explain the relevance...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

I'd do it or, you are wasting your time...

We will chuckle over it though...:laughing:


----------

